# Footage of brand new Animal Crossing concept style



## JimmyJacobAC (Aug 23, 2015)

What do you guys think?


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Aug 23, 2015)

oh my god I love that video


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Aug 23, 2015)

TheEchoTimes said:


> oh my god I love that video



There's no way this can get any worse.

...

It's worse!


----------



## Lena Scorpion (Aug 23, 2015)

Mmm...k


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

haha i like it


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Aug 24, 2015)

Lena Scorpion said:


> Mmm...k
> View attachment 144503



Well, he sure did look around.


----------



## shuba (Aug 25, 2015)

this is the best


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 25, 2015)

Well I would buy this game. lol There are rare white trees. Haha!


----------



## Kipper_snax (Aug 25, 2015)

haha love Vinesauce :3


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 25, 2015)

*SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH*

I see Vinesauce all the time now.


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Sep 1, 2015)

"The museum of Clown-Vomit is now accepting patrons."

ive been watching vinesauce since like 2012-ish god help me


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 3, 2015)

Thats really cool. I could see glitch art as a thing. it could be really uniqe. Just imagine= "2035 Green Void, Animal Crossing WW, Bob Bob" jk. Still, really cool


----------

